# Are there any comps in thailand good for beginners?



## Ethan128 (May 11, 2019)

How often do competitions good for first timers appear in thailand? Please help.


----------



## Apolo (May 11, 2019)

https://www.worldcubeassociation.or...rs&from_date=&to_date=&delegate=&display=list


----------



## pjk (May 11, 2019)

Ethan128 said:


> How often do competitions good for first timers appear in thailand? Please help.


Yes, most comps in Thailand have a wide variety of skills from beginning to world class. Beginners are welcome. There is typically 1 or 2 comps a year in Bangkok.


----------



## Liam Wadek (Sep 6, 2019)

Going to competitions shouldn't depend on your skill level. When I started off at my first competitions my main goal was to beat myself, which inspired me to get better until I could start beating others and making finals


----------

